
Ubuntu Brainstorm Launched - drm237
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1357
======
manvsmachine
One of the more popular requests is for a "new" page for Brainstorm - first
day of the service, and they're already getting site feature requests.
Interesting, they suggest hiding the posts' score until clicked on to prevent
people from just going with the mob; I wonder what effect that would have
here..

------
kajecounterhack
Ubuntu's support and user bases are what make it such a revolutionary flavor
of linux. This seems to back that statement up :)

